# schwinn reproduction cantilever tanks ebay?



## Notagamerguy (Feb 28, 2020)

About a year ago i remember a guy on ebay selling reproduction cavalier tanks. He sold white and black painted tanks you could buy 1 or 4 at a shot. i distinctly remeber that he was located in the us but his items shipped from Puerto Rico. Does anyone know the seller im talking about?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2020)

I think you mean cantilever and I don’t recall seeing those. Original cantilever tanks are not hard to find. V/r Shawn


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 28, 2020)

Your absolutely correct cantilever frame tanka. I want to chop some up and i dont want to use authentic schwinn if im mutilating them. Plus they were cheap


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> About a year ago i remember a guy on ebay selling reproduction cavalier tanks. He sold white and black painted tanks you could buy 1 or 4 at a shot. i distinctly remeber that he was located in the us but his items shipped from Puerto Rico. Does anyone know the seller im talking about?



I bought 1 from that dude a while back, , ship is ok but tanks fit poorly, Mounting brackets,  he says,:  'may need adjustments' It's BS , You can not adjust to fit ,,  crack or break weld trying.  >>  There're crap. He Comes and goes, Black months ago. But, it wouldn't surprise me if he Bk-ed for owing Ebay or payPunk  a big  returns debit.

I kept mine but not another, to be sure.


----------



## phantom (Feb 28, 2020)

I remember the guy and I bought a few repro parts from him...I'll go back through my purchases.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2020)

Was that the seller were his family actually had a bike shop in PR? He had lots of offbeat later Schwinn head badges?


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 28, 2020)

Maybe i got lucky with the one i bought but with a little bit of grinding i got it to fit up very cleanly. And thanks phantom


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> Maybe i got lucky with the one i bought but with a little bit of grinding i got it to fit up very cleanly. And thanks phantom



On Mine, the brackets are ill regular cut. They are to long, one side slightly longer. up to about under 3/16" away from the top bar..., Bending them to lower each side, , 'If you could'  will crack or break the welds The only grinding that'll fix it is; chopped off and re-welded.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 1, 2020)

I think this is the tank to which you are referring.





I got this one from






						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




I can't find anything on my old Ebay purchase history listing stating so but I'm sure it came from Puerto Rico.  I've bought spokes from the same guy and there's always a disclaimer that states shipping from Puerto Rico is not international because Puerto Rico is a U.S. Territory and U.S. postal rates apply.

I looked at his Ebay store and did not see any in stock at this time.  Probably worth contacting though.

Ed

Here's a picture of that tank on my Cruiser 5.





Not 100% perfect but for what you want (and my purposes) it's fine.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 1, 2020)

Just did thank you


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 1, 2020)

Just incase anyone else is curious i got ahold of them


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 1, 2020)

I THINK BICYCLE BONES HAD THE CANTILEVER TANKS MADE FOR SALE.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 1, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I THINK BICYCLE BONES HAD THE CANTILEVER TANKS MADE FOR SALE.




Yup, that's the same guy I got mine from Oct 29, 2016 Maybe he got better? IDK but he never responded when I asked, so, I just said: Screw it..

​




Get to know your seller​
​
​​
*Seller:* bicycleandmore
Based in Puerto Rico, PR​
​
*bicycle horn classic  tank chrome vintage replica Schwinn Phanton 26 autocycle*Item ID: 122194643648​Transaction ID: 1703040533002​


----------

